# Found 2 black rabbits - Oldham, Chadderton



## SA1985 (11 mo ago)

Hi all,

for the past 2 weeks or so, we have found 2 rabbits running around the street. I don’t know much about rabbits but from what I have read they seem like they are domestic ones. 

Weather has been bad and they seem to sit in the cold and rain without going into shelter. Seems like they don’t know what to do. 

anyone lost any black rabbits in the Oldham Chadderton area?

struggling to catch them but don’t know if they are wild or not? Can Anyone confirm by the attached pictures?

I could probably catch one but scared that the other one won’t come back. They also (well one of them mainly) come close to you when they see food and you can pretty much hand feed it a carrot (also read this isn’t good for them but they don’t go near the Timothy hay)


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’m no expert, but they look like fancy rabbits so really do need to be sheltered from the weather and are at high risk from predators.

If you can’t get help from a local rescue, try making a “hutch” from a cardboard box with an access hole cut in.

Put some hay, food and water in and hopefully they will take refuge … then you have at least caught them and can get them inside while trying to find their owners or taking to a rescue.


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

Some Facebook groups you could post in:
https://www.facebook.com/Lost-Found-Dogs-Cats-Pets-in-Chadderton-1207998346024329/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/202336473653681

And a local vet you could call (they might come and trap the rabbits and find the owners):
https://www.medivet.co.uk/vet-practices/oldham-chadderton/

We get wild rabbits around here and they don't look like that or get anywhere near you, so they most likely are indeed domestic.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Any luck?


----------



## SA1985 (11 mo ago)

Sorry for the late reply. Unfortunately I’ve not seen the rabbits for the past 3 days which is the longest I’ve not seen them. 

hopefully they aren't hurt 

ps I did leave a cardboard box with food and water but don’t believe it was ever used


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Fingers crossed they found their way home


----------

